# kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Hallo,

ich kenn mich in dem Gebiet nicht aus aber mich intressierts weil ich mal auch so was vorhab.

Meine Fragen wären:

diese extremen Kühlmethoden müssen doch immer unter aufsicht bleiben sprich man muss immer wieder was nachfüllen und weiteres... .
oder gibts was wo man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen muss und dann für immer eine zuverlässige kühle kühlung hat?

und was würde dann sowas kosten?

ich hab mir jetzt selber was ausgedacht:
nähmlich angenommen ich nehme stickstoff füllen und dann offen lasse dan ist es klar das der stickstoff nach kurzer zeit sich auflöst!

angenommen ich füll den behälter und schraub den zu dann kann doch der sticky nicht mehr raus? sprich er bleibt auch immer dann bei -1xx Grad?
der behälter würde dann einem hohen druck ausgesetzt was dann platzen könnte?!?!
aber angenommen der behälter sei so dick sprich hartes alu kupfer etc....
dann wäre ja sowas machbar oder?


korigiert mich wenn ich iegendwo falsch liege denn wie gesagt ich bin ein nobb auf dem gebiet


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Mit flüssigem Stickstoff ist sowas absolut nicht realisierbar. LN2 verdampt sofort und ein isolierter Behälter, der diesen Druck aushält bekommst du erst ab dem 4 stelligen Bereich, wenn nicht sogar 5. 

Bei Kühlverfahren unterhalb der Raumtemperatur hast du immer das Problem mit Kondenswasser und Temperaturschwankungen, was einen problemlosen Dauerbetrieb nahezu unmöglich macht.

Was sich dazu noch einigermaßen anbieten würde ist eine Kompressorkühlung. Je nach dem wie gut die Kühlleistung sein soll musst du dafür aber 500 bis über 1000€ hinblättern. 

Eine normale Wasserkühlung ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste für den Alltagsbetrieb wenn du eine gute Kühlleistung brauchst.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Hi

Ich hab mich auch mal mit dem thema befasst.

LN2(neuerding auch flüssig He) geht gar nicht^^

Ich habe mal in Award-Fabrik "Moc" gefragt, was eine sehr leise KoKü kostet.

Er hat gesagt, das eine sehr leise und damit alltagstaugliche KoKü knapp 1000 Euro und 3 Monate Wartezeit beinhaltet. Abgesehen von den Stromkosten, war das zu teuer für mich.

Ich kauf mir bald eine Waka und wenn es dann Kalt sein soll, leg ich bisschen Dice auf den Radi^^

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

dieses dice ist doch dieses kälte mittel aus der spraydose was auch im fußball bei verletzungen genuzt wird?


----------



## Sp3cht (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

dice ist eine abkürzung für Trockeneis  (CO2)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

ahh oky danke


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> angenommen ich füll den behälter und schraub den zu dann kann doch der sticky nicht mehr raus? sprich er bleibt auch immer dann bei -1xx Grad?
> der behälter würde dann einem hohen druck ausgesetzt was dann platzen könnte?!?!



Das Problem daran wäre, das die Kühlung mittels Flüssiggasen bei dieser Art der ANwendung auf dem Prinzip der Verdampfungskühlung beruht, also das die tiefen Minustemperaturen auf die Verdunstung eines Teils der Flüssigkeit zurückzuführen sind. Bei deinem geschlossenen System hättest du also das Problem, das der Flüssigstickstoff verdampft und das wars dann. (Durch die zugeführte Wärme des zu kühlenden Objekts würde die Temperatur immer weiter steitgen, bis etwas über Raumtemperatur). Eine gewisse Zeit würde eventuell sogar noch flüssiger Stickstoff im Behälter sein, aber irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, bei dem der Stickstoff unter normalen Bedingungen nicht mehr durch Druck flüssig gehalten werden kann (ka wann das genau ist, glaube etwas unter -100°C und bei paar tausend Bar). In deinem Behälter würde sich also ein nicht unerheblicher Druck aufbauen, da dieser ja hermetisch verschlossen wäre (denke mal mehr als 100 Bar, wenn dieser zu Anfang komplett gefüllt wäre). Bestenfalls hättest du mit deinem Behälter eine Art Heatpipe geschaffen, die du dann eventuell mit einer 3-4 stufigen Kompressorkaskade kühlen könntest, damit diese noch funktioniert....


----------



## Sp3cht (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

und sollte der behälter nicht halten..... nunja kaboom... und wie auch noch ;DDDD also ich hab zwar noch nix mit 100bar platzen lassen aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass es nicht nur die hardware und den tisch zerfetzen würde. (wenn ein reifen um die 3 bar hat und du schlitzst ihn auf..... schau wie dich der druck zurückhaut.... dann stelle dir das 33x schlimmer vor ;DDDD ... son mythbuster- versuch wär natürlich saugeil DDD


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Es gibt eine (Pseudo)-Extremkühlung, die momentan sogar umsonst ist. Sie nennt sich "winterliche/r Balkon/Terrasse/Vorgarten/Garage" und wurde gerüchteweise auch schon durch ein geöffnetes Fenster und ausgeschalteter Heizung imitiert. 

Unter Raumtemp kommt man relativ günstig und wartungsfrei mit einem Peltier-Element (=elektrothermischer Wandler).  Dabei sollte allerdings die Abwärme des zu kühlenden Objekts nicht allzu groß sein, ansonsten verkehrt sich der Effekt ganz schnell ins Gegenteil und die Temperatur steigt rasch. Mit einer genügsamen Single/Dualcore-CPU und einer guten Kühlung der heißen Seite des Peltier-Elements sollte sich aber erfolgreiche Experimente durchführen lassen.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Das ist wesentlich ungefährlicher als der Umgang mit flüchtigen Kühlmitteln, bei denen neben Kälteverbrennungen und Ersticken abhängig von der Methodik auch Brände möglich sind.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

specht da gebe ich dir recht des müsste man den mythbusters mailen vllt machen die des dann


----------



## caine2011 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

der mod hat absolut recht wenn ich abends vorm ins bett gehn lüfte geht mein cpu temp um 10°c nach unten und die graka temp 20°c des is doch net schlecht(musst aber halt wo hin ziehn wo das im sommer auch noch funktioniert)


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> specht da gebe ich dir recht des müsste man den mythbusters mailen vllt machen die des dann



Die hatten doch irgendwie ,mal so einen ähnlichen Versuch mit einem Boiler gemacht, sucht mal bei Youtube nach "Mythbusters -Water Heater Explosion" oder nach "MRI Explosion" dabei ist bei dem Transport von einem Supraleiter Magnet was schief gegangen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Also ne platzende Tauchflasche (~200Bar) hinterlässt ungefähr sowas:
http://www.proteustaucher.de/images/stories/fun/autodtggeplatzt.jpg
(man beachte, dass ein Großteil der Druckwelle eigentlich ohne größeren Wiederstand durch die Fensteröffnungen entwichen sein dürfte und nur ein Bruchteil der Kräfte sich am Blech ausgetobt haben)
Generell ist davon auszugehen, dass Drücke, die normalerweise hinter bis zu 1cm Stahl (Aluminium afaik bis zu 3cm) zurückgehalten werden, nicht unbedingt vor ein bißchen Holz oder (Menschen)Fleisch halt machen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ne platzende Tauchflasche (~200Bar) hinterlässt ungefähr sowas:
> http://www.proteustaucher.de/images/stories/fun/autodtggeplatzt.jpg
> (man beachte, dass ein Großteil der Druckwelle eigentlich ohne größeren Wiederstand durch die Fensteröffnungen entwichen sein dürfte und nur ein Bruchteil der Kräfte sich am Blech ausgetobt haben)
> Generell ist davon auszugehen, dass Drücke, die normalerweise hinter bis zu 1cm Stahl (Aluminium afaik bis zu 3cm) zurückgehalten werden, nicht unbedingt vor ein bißchen Holz oder (Menschen)Fleisch halt machen.




armes auto 

dein pic gefällt mir sehr^^


----------



## der Türke (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> armes auto
> 
> dein pic gefällt mir sehr^^




nicht nur dir


----------



## hyperionical (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Was hälst de den von einer komplett isolierten Wakü (und HW) mit Scheibenfrostschutz (-70°C) oder etwas anderem gefüllt, bei der du die Lösung im AGB kühlst und damit kein Gas im Kreislauf hast. Bleibt aber die Frage ob die Pumpe das aushält.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

sowas kann auch schief gehen siehe bild was der Modi uns gezeigt hat!
keiner will des sicherlich in seinem Haus ausprobieren, auch jedenfall ich nicht. nachher bränt da irgendwas durch oder so

!!!FINGER WEG!!!
macht das nur wenn ihr irgendwo platz dafür habt draußen auf jedenfall nicht im Haus nachher zahlt die Versicherung ehh nicht!


----------



## hyperionical (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Wie soll das schiefgehen, da ich ja nirgends Druck aufbaue, der Kern meiner Überlegung war ja nur die Flüssigkeit einer Wakü als Kältetransportmittel zu verwenden. Die einzige Gefahr wäre wo der Defekt der Hardware (wahrscheinlich der Pumpe), wenn man das ganze nich in Öl taucht um Kondensatbildung z.B. auch in der Pumpe zu unterdrücken.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ne platzende Tauchflasche (~200Bar) hinterlässt ungefähr sowas:
> http://www.proteustaucher.de/images/stories/fun/autodtggeplatzt.jpg


Wenn ich bedenke dass ein Meter neben mir mal eine Flasche den Geist aufgegeben hat kann ich ja wohl von Glück sprechen dass nur das Ventil in hohem Bogen abgeflogen ist.

@Topic:
Eine getunte Wakü(entweder mit Peltier für die CPU/Graka oder mit Chiller fürs Wasser) ist so ziemlich das Maximum was man dauerhaft betreiben kann.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Wie soll das schiefgehen, da ich ja nirgends Druck aufbaue, der Kern meiner Überlegung war ja nur die Flüssigkeit einer Wakü als Kältetransportmittel zu verwenden. Die einzige Gefahr wäre wo der Defekt der Hardware (wahrscheinlich der Pumpe), wenn man das ganze nich in Öl taucht um Kondensatbildung z.B. auch in der Pumpe zu unterdrücken.



dan machs und berichte uns


----------



## hyperionical (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Da ichn ich in kürze meine erste Wakü installiere, will ich erstmal nur einen reibungslosen Betrieb, aber man wird doch noch träumen dürfen.


----------



## Gast1654636202 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> dice ist eine abkürzung für Trockeneis  (CO2)



*D*ry *ice*


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

ahh scgön die genau bedeutung zu wissen


Ich brauche Hilfe: klick me


----------



## vanov (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

vielleicht sowas: ?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/41183-luftbefeuchter-radiator.html


----------



## Nef (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



Sp3cht schrieb:


> dice ist eine abkürzung für Trockeneis  (CO2)



danke das wollte ich schon lange mal wissen ^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

was willst du mit nem luftbefeuchter anfangen? bei zu hoher feuchtigkeit geht die hardware ehh kaput!


----------



## sportline105 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

damit ihr es euch mal vorstellen könnt: 1Bar entspricht 10m Wassersäule. das würde bedeuten bei 100bar bräuchte an eine 1km hohe Wassersäule, um den druck zu erreichen  

und um mal die lautstärke einer explosion einer gasflasche zu verdeutlichen, guckt euch mal das video an. das war 15km entfernt von meinem wohnort, und die explosionen waren noch zu hören! jedoch kann man eine explosion einer gasflasche nicht mit nem gefäß vergleichen, was bei 100bar explodiert. da die gasflaschen ja schon allein 200bar haben, halten diese noch einiges mehr aus. wie viel genau kann ich nicht sagen, aber durch die hitze des feuers steigt der innendruck, und irgendwann machts bumm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6stePb2Chs

trotzdem würd ich nicht gern dabei sein, wenn selbst ein gefäß mit 100bar innendruck den geist aufgibt 


ich glaub wenn man ne extreme kühlung will, brauch man auch dementsprechend geld, sonst würde es ja fast jeder haben 
mal sehen wie warm mein sys im sommer wird, dann werd ich mich vllt irgendwie dazu überwinden können ne wakü zu kaufen, aber bis jetz reicht mir mein lufti


----------



## Speed-E (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

Also bei meinem Auto-Tuning Oberguru nebeln wir LN2 über eine Düse auf den Ladeluftkühler, wenn die Ladelufttemperatur über 40°C kommt. 
Das liesse sich mit einer WaKü auch realisieren denke ich. 

Alternativ könnte man sich auch eine Kühlruhe nehmen, 2 Löcher in den Deckel bohren (kalte Luft bleibt bekanntlich unten) und einen MoRa drin versenken. Mit Kühlerfrostschutz betankt wär das der Kracher.


----------



## sportline105 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man sich auch eine Kühlruhe nehmen, 2 Löcher in den Deckel bohren (kalte Luft bleibt bekanntlich unten) und einen MoRa drin versenken. Mit Kühlerfrostschutz betankt wär das der Kracher.


die idee is echt gut! hab sogar ne desktop-lösung gefunden! 

Waeco Mini-Kühlschrank F15 rot ab 58,19 EUR*

da kann man im sommer auch schön getränke nebenbei kühlen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: kostengünstige und leise EXTREM Kühlung*

schönes kaboommm  sehr laut ich hoff so was passiert nicht uns


----------

